# ChainReactionCycles ship time?



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you have ordered form them in the past. I just recently put in an order for some components for my new frame and have been waiting now 4-5 days for them to ship.

The website says that the order is still processing, and even after that, I'm pretty sure that the parts have to be shipped from Europe. 

Anyone ordered from them that could fill me in on how long i could expect to wait for parts?


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

my 5 orders from CRC have always taken around 10-12 days to reach me here in CO

also the website always shows "processing" right up until it is delivered, so don't worry about that

some orders arrive in multiple boxs

also, make sure someone is able to be there and sign for the package(s)

there are several threads in the "where are the best deals" forums


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

doco said:


> my 5 orders from CRC have always taken around 10-12 days to reach me here in CO
> 
> also the website always shows "processing" right up until it is delivered, so don't worry about that
> 
> ...


If the website is going to say processing from the time i order, till right up to when its delivered, how am I supposed to know when i need to be at home to sign for the stuffs? I havnt seen a tracking number on my view/track order page at all.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

I know, it's a catch 22 situation 

I start watching for it around day 9 and have everything shipped to my office, and meet up with the mailman, he comes by everyday at the same time

I kind of guesstimate when it's coming

it's a pain in the a$% but well worth it considering the $ I have saved with the prices and free shipping


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I am just on the other side of Europe from CRC, but my orders always say "Complete" or "Shipped" when it is handed over to the shipping company. I always get a mail saying that it is shipped, too, and I find a tracking number in "My Account".

My orders have usually shipped within a day or two. Not counting weekends and public holidays.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Calles said:


> If the website is going to say processing from the time i order, till right up to when its delivered, how am I supposed to know when i need to be at home to sign for the stuffs? I havnt seen a tracking number on my view/track order page at all.


You can track the order. The shipping reference number is on view/track page, then go to parcelforce to track it. I believe the link to parcelforce is on the same page.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I've had three orders arrive in CT in about 6 or 7 days.


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

I am in the US so actual shipping time will be longer of course. But I would think that actually filling the order should take the same amount of time... Thanks the for help guys, ill try using the order number at parcelforce or whatever it is lol.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm in the southeast and I ordered stuff from them and it took about 2 1/2 weeks but I may have missed the mail man a couple of times or it was on back order etc... I was also having trouble with my account page on their site. Never could log in. Not a computer guru so could be my mistake. Shipping times vary. Couldn't wait for mine either.Seems like it was an eternity before it came.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Do they come in via the postal service? (as opposed to UPS or FedEx)


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

Just an update for those of you who may be watching this thread. They just updated the site, and emailed me tracking information. Took about 5 business days to process . Hopefully shipping doesnt take too long! But on the plus side, my sweet new pedals seat are on there way to the states!



















:thumbsup: Now only got about a billion more pieces to add to the list, and im done! lol.

Next will be fork and crank set I should think...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

What crankset and fork do you have at the moment?


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> What crankset and fork do you have at the moment?


I don't have either at the moment. A fork is next on the list though

Here is a link to the build thread that I just started. It is going to be an over-the-winter project.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Do they come in via the postal service? (as opposed to UPS or FedEx)


Yep.


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

Shipping time from ChainReaction SUX. 3 days now and it is still "Processing" I will never order from them again......


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

sandfrog said:


> Shipping time from ChainReaction SUX. 3 days now and it is still "Processing" I will never order from them again......


Your order might still say 'Processing' after you've received it.



ChainReactionCycles said:


> *Q* My order says 'Processing' on my account, but it's arrived already. What do I do?
> 
> *A* The order won't be a duplicate - order tracking updates are run at various times throughout the day so it may take a little time for your online account status to change. We're so quick even the technology can't keep up!


How did you pay for your order ?

Some payment methods can take 7 to 9 working days to process and they won't send out a order till the payment has been processed.


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

I paid with PayPal. No response to my emails either. I give. I am cancelling and launching a PayPal dispute (first time ever launching a dispute and I order stuff from China all the time) Communication is key. I read all of the policys before I ordered. I would have never ordered from them to save $5 but have to wait weeks for my stuff.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

sandfrog said:


> I paid with PayPal. No response to my emails either. I give. I am cancelling and launching a PayPal dispute (first time ever launching a dispute and I order stuff from China all the time) Communication is key. I read all of the policys before I ordered. I would have never ordered from them to save $5 but have to wait weeks for my stuff.


It was Easter weekend, perhaps they shut down for a couple days? If it's only been 3 days, I wouldnt bother with a PayPal dispute. I'm not sure they'll even do anything if its been that short of time. I ordered from them on 4/2 and got my part yesterday. So it only took a week, and I live in the US.

I would suggest rarely ever ordering from out of country, especially to only save $5. The item I ordered wasn't available in the US, so I didn't have much of an option...


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

I understand the holiday and all and I dont mean to rant. I just wish someone would at least reply to an email. I mentioned ordering from China. My other hobby is flying RC helecopters. China is the place to get items for this hobby without going broke. For years I have had stuff sent from overseas vendors and when in doubt they always replied to emails setting the buyer's mind at ease. Never once had a problem or delay that was not responded to. Communication is all I ask for...well... The stuff I paid for would be nice too..


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I feel your frustration, I was hoping to help put you at ease. I know some people have had issues with them, but I've ordered from them 3 times now (I think?) without a hiccup. What'd you order btw? I always like looking at shiny new bike parts!


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

All the stuff for the rear to go 2x10.. Taking a trip to ride Phils World this weekend.. Whooooo


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

> I just wish someone would at least reply to an email.


After the Easter long weekend there's probably a backlog of thousands orders to process and thousands emails to go through, a response to your email would depend on how far down the list you are, they'd respond to the oldest ones first.

Chill out, you'll get your order eventually.


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

cobba said:


> After the Easter long weekend there's probably a backlog of thousands orders to process and thousands emails to go through, a response to your email would depend on how far down the list you are, they'd respond to the oldest ones first.
> 
> Chill out, you'll get your order eventually.


??? You must be their attorney... Either that or their advertising agent..lol..,


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

It took 3 days to receive an automated email saying that my order couldn't be processed due to something with my debit card. I re-entered the info yesterday along with sending them an email, but of course I haven't heard from them and my status still shows 'processing'. So, I'm left with not knowing if my card will be accepted this time, and when and if I get my order i then have to wait for 2 wheels to be built. Not being able to ride sucks, especially with the nice dry weather we've been having in eastern PA!


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

So they have yet to respond to an email that came from my email address but the did respond to the paypal dispute stating that they could not cancel my order and that it was going to ship that day. Here we are 2 days later and there is still no tracking or updated status. Never again my friends... never again...


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

There seems to be a great deal of bad press about them on many different forums; including reports of people's bank accounts being compromised after having ordered from them. I had my bank block their charges and got me a new debit card.


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

Now thats bad stuff...


----------



## ubermustang (Jun 8, 2007)

I ordered a CF riser bar from them on March 30th. The bar shipped out April 2nd and arrived here in San Jose via USPS yesterday. Unfortunately, they don't provide a tracking number with their Royal Mail International service, so I was starting to get nervous that it might have been held at customs. But everything turned out fine so I have no complaints. I will keep a closer eye on my bank statement from now on, though.


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

So I placed my order on April 6th and it is now the 18th and i have not seen or heard a peep out of Chain Reaction nor have I received my order. These guys SUK!!!!!! I ordered the rest of my stuff from Cambria days after this and I already have all of the items from Cambria in my hand. It appears that the only relevance to their name that reflects their service is the fact that there seems to be a "Chain Reaction" to how much they SUK!!!


----------



## mgv101 (Sep 6, 2010)

90% of my online parts purchases are ordered from CRC and over the years I have placed more than 40 orders from them.

The price were cheap back in the days but they are gradually getting more and more expensive as they grow and dominate the local markets.

Communication and shipping time are "acceptable" and takes them 1-2 WORKING DAYS to reply to your email or to ship out your order. However things do worsen during long holidays which appears to me that their sales/customer service would be completely shut down during the holidays and combined with all the promotion campaign/discounts that they usually launch for a holiday event, they will be flooded with unprocessed order, emails and complaint when they are back from the holidays.

So at the end, things would eventually work out but do expect for some delays when placing your order during the holiday period and yeah, it does suck!


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

Chain Reaction Cycles launches card fraud investigation | Bicycle Business | BikeBiz

Ouch..... And no,,,, my order didnt show up today again..


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

More wonderful and positive transactions.... Gooooo CRC!!









BNA - Australian Cycling Forums • View topic - Problems with Chain Reaction Cycles!!!


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

sandfrog said:


> More wonderful and positive transactions.... Gooooo CRC!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet from 2010


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea.. there are many like it from 2012... I'm done now. I just want everyone to be aware. Sites like Jenson, Cambira and Wheel World are awesome and have always provided great service even if something happens that may not be too favorable. CRC has done nothing except take my money, ignore emails, make excuses and drag their a$$....again.. I am done with this thread now.. buyer beware.. oh.. check the classifieds in like a month.. I am reordering my stuff and if CRC ever sends my order I will be selling some new parts.... not gonna kill the spring waiting on parts.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Post your rants on the following links, tell them how angry you are, how you've had to order the same parts from another online shop because you can't wait any longer for delivery and how you've got no email responses from them.

Chain Reaction Cycles Facebook
Chain Reaction Cycles Twitter


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

When I ordered my stuff back in 2008, it would be shipped the next working day ... for every single order I have. 

Just put an order in on 15 April and only today 20th was it shipped ... damn ... only because I sent them a chaser last night after finding out that the status on their system indicated 'processing' ... 

I think it is a common symdrome in companies when they get too big for their shoes and they know it but they have been making good money so far so after awhile they just allow their customer service to slip a little ... and make a bit money money in the process ... typical ...


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

Mail man has come and gone and no box from CRC. April 6th to the 20th and nothing. Good luck man..


----------



## sandfrog (Aug 29, 2010)

17 days later and my stuff finally made it... Still never heard a peep from CRC in terms of answering an email..... Bottom line. if you dont mind the wait and you can trust your money overseas without a tracking number or any communication then CRC is good for you...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I ordered on Saturday. Got an Email Monday that my order was "dispatched." (he he the English way of saying shipped). 

The website says it should take 5 to 8 days for international shipments (I'm in CO in the US of A). That sounds optimistic, but that would be cool. 
You can't track your shipment with the Royal mail.

I wouldn't order from overseas unless there wasn't a good US alternative, but for Hope brake parts these guys seemed to be the best option (Since Hopes are from the UK). 
Obviously, overseas will take longer, and could be delayed further if customs wants to mess with you....


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

2 days after your order ... go into your account, and if it does not say dispatched or shipped for all you over the pond :lol: ... give [email protected] an email to request for an update. They will dispatched it immediately ... I waited 1 week too late to do that ... and I received the item 2 days later ... but I am in the UK.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

My package arrived today, 8-9 days from order date, to Colorado. No complaints from me.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

try Wiggle.co.uk usually better pricing, cheaper limit on free shipping to US .. ordered from both WIggle and CRC many times and never had an issue... 17 days after a holiday weekend order isn't bad but I get the frustration of ordering and no contact after. 

Only thing i ever had an issue with was a package came with 1/2 the bubble pack envelope gone and a few smaller items missing. E-mailed Wiggle wit ha photo of the package and a list of items inside and what was missing.. shipped out replacements the next day.. (still took 2 weeks to get but hey..) 

there are many Banks that will deny over seas purchased on Debit cards as they think it's often fraud. You can call ahead and clear certain places of purchase.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

sandfrog said:


> 17 days later and my stuff finally made it... Still never heard a peep from CRC in terms of answering an email..... Bottom line. if you dont mind the wait and you can trust your money overseas without a tracking number or any communication then CRC is good for you...[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, and most read CRC shipping details before ordering, and all were entertaining by your whiney rant.


----------

